# Need advice from the experienced folks



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am putting together a .338 Edge (.338/300 RUM or Ultra Cat) with a Savage 110 action and Brux barrel. I have not found any published data on this round, but it has been growing in popularity since about 2001. I have some "this is what I am shooting" loads from a few others, and the defensiveedge.net site has some load data, but it just shows "maximum" for their rifle. How can I go about setting STARTING loads for my rifle knowing it will be a safe place to start?

It looks like right around 90-94gr H1000 or Retumbo has been the best, but I want to be able to start low and safe just to be sure I don't waste a bunch of money and fingers or a face(or worse). It ain't pretty, but it's all I have!
Any hints, tips, or ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If you do a search there is some data around, but limited.

Seems like a lot of fuss over a very minimal (80-100 fps - in longer barrels) gain in the data I found vs the standard 338 RUM, but there is always something to be said for shooting something different as I own a couple Ackleys in 257.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

well if they're maxing out at that 90-94grains, just back it off a ways to say 10% so you'd be in that 81-84.6 mark and start with that. You should have plenty of room for velocity to push it down the barrel, that's a lot of powder to push. Then just work your way up the scale from say 85.0g in 1 grain increments until you've either met your velocity that you want to achieve or until you start to see pressure signs on the brass. Make sure you have a chronograph up and running to watch you velocity. I'd guess beings that you're going to be fire forming you'll probably want to burn your brass with a low uniform charge to begin with, so don't worry about accuracy until you get done with your forming because it's going to be all over the board anyhow. After that you can take your once fired brass and start your accuracy testing with it.

If you need another shoulder, let me know.  Oh and you're right, you're not to pretty. oke:

xdeano


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Always a smart a$$ Deano! Ha! Just heard from a guy that is in the process of fire forming. He said the round is "intimidating" so I might need an extra shoulder!


----------

